# Camp perry



## bigfish713

Any reports out of camp perry thinking of heading out tomorrow


----------



## smittybob

Fished it yesterday and did well. Eight+ inches of ice. Buddy is out today and said the ride out and in was fine. Will be there in the morning to give it a shot.


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Were coming up Friday morning with a 4 wheeler. Is it better to go out at camp perry or catawba?


----------



## 19dan68

I have never fished there, pulled in to check it out on the way home from Catawba...where in the hell do you park? Just that bitty lot? Also I was wondering how to get a machine on the ice with that break wall there?


----------



## tdl9092

how did your buddy do today? how far out are you guys?


----------



## Tony Bologna

Talked to a lady today at the conference center at Camp Perry. She told me there should be access down the seawall for machines? She said they'd appreciate it if people could find alternate parking for trailers, they didn't want anybody parking in the grass because It got tore up pretty bad last year. They would also appreciate no overnight parking. Best I could say would be call the conference center and speak to her, she was very nice and helpful. Going to try up there Thursday or Friday myself.


----------



## Knute

If you go to Camp Perry make sure you know the rules for unloading your gear and where to park. Last year it was crazy the way guys parked & tore the hell out of that place, very lucky they are letting us back in there this year. Load-unload east side of conference building only !!! No parking !!! Park in designated parking lots only !!! Unauthorized parking, vehicles will be towed !!! Guess who pays ? You Got It !!!


----------



## kisherfisher

thanks for then info Knute, . Yes I am surprised they are still allowing access after the fiasco last year.Zero courtesy from the masses. i parked away from the beach as what is another couple hundred yards riding a quad anyway.The beach are was an absolute mess when the thaws hit.i


----------



## RODSABENDIN

There will not be much parking. They are not allowing parking on beach.


----------



## thistubesforu

Where is the parking away from the beach? Only place I've parked is the small lot west of conference center. Is there more than that other than if they allowed beach parking?


----------



## RODSABENDIN

Not that I am a where of unless they open up something else.


----------



## Tony Bologna

Any questions about parking at Camp Perry you're encouraged to call 6143366214 they will tell you exactly were you can stage your machines and park. The lady that answers the phones up there is very nice and would rather have people call them than see people get towed.


----------



## ArmyRetired1

All, We (Camp Perry) are permitting people to park in the Conference Center parking lot. We occasionally do shut that parking lot down when we have events. We did so on Saturday and I want to thank all the ice fishermen who respected the facility and observed our posted regulations. As mentioned earlier in this thread we are allowing lake Erie access for snow mobiles and ATVs on the North East Corner of the post in the Conference center parking lot. Phone number to our front desk is 614-336-6214. We do offer lodging options for those interested in staying overnight.


----------



## thistubesforu

Thanks for the clarification ar1.


----------



## Duckdude82

ArmyRetired1 said:


> All, We (Camp Perry) are permitting people to park in the Conference Center parking lot. We occasionally do shut that parking lot down when we have events. We did so on Saturday and I want to thank all the ice fishermen who respected the facility and observed our posted regulations. As mentioned earlier in this thread we are allowing lake Erie access for snow mobiles and ATVs on the North East Corner of the post in the Conference center parking lot. Phone number to our front desk is 614-336-6214. We do offer lodging options for those interested in staying overnight.


Very nice!


----------



## threeten

ArmyRetired1 said:


> All, We (Camp Perry) are permitting people to park in the Conference Center parking lot. We occasionally do shut that parking lot down when we have events. We did so on Saturday and I want to thank all the ice fishermen who respected the facility and observed our posted regulations. As mentioned earlier in this thread we are allowing lake Erie access for snow mobiles and ATVs on the North East Corner of the post in the Conference center parking lot. Phone number to our front desk is 614-336-6214. We do offer lodging options for those interested in staying overnight.


that's class right there! they are still accommodating after last years fiasco.
let's take care to abide by the rules guys-save OUR accesses! it easily could 
have been lost! tight lines and be safe


----------



## Steuben1

I will be there Friday morning. Just to double check and be courteous, do we unload at the beach and then go park? Just want to make sure I get it right.

Thank you for letting us park!


----------



## Carpn

Thanks for your efforts to accommodate ice fisherman and woman . Would it be possible to start a donation fund to help pay for some of the added cost ice fisherman put on the budget ? I'd be happy to make a donation every time I access the ice there .


----------



## 4dabucks

I would drop some money in a box every time to park.


----------



## bigfish713

Anyone heading out of camp perry Thursday am looking to head out. Anyone want to meet up never been out of perry. With the snow how is the ice today and is there a trail out. Pm me is anyone would like to go out tomorrow 1-22


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Stopped by there today to check it out about noonish , and only 2 trucks there . Didnt see a trail anywhere with the fresh snow. 

Dwayne


----------



## 1more

What are your rates for nights stay?


----------



## tdl9092

im headed out. got good reports of limits from this afternoon


----------



## huntindoggie22

tdl9092 said:


> im headed out. got good reports of limits from this afternoon


Are they going straight out and how far?


----------



## tdl9092

supposadly straight out. im not sure how far just heard there was a pack of shanties out there.


----------



## huntindoggie22

tdl9092 said:


> supposadly straight out. im not sure how far just heard there was a pack of shanties out there.


Thanks. Let me know how you do out there if you would please


----------



## Rayman

I'll be heading out of camp Perry Saturday and Sunday. 2168486820 if you want to share successful area.
Also, Im riding a UTV out so if anyone walking needs a ride i might be able help.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Rayman said:


> I'll be heading out of camp Perry Saturday and Sunday. 2168486820 if you want to share successful area.
> Also, Im riding a UTV out so if anyone walking needs a ride i might be able help.


Rayman ill be going out both days also. Let me know if you would like to hook up.


----------



## Rayman

PM sent....Should have OK weather


----------



## 74chrysler

Rayman I sent you a PM about this weekend.


----------



## Treeman

On my way there now. Scouting /fishing today then fishing Saturday and Sunday. I'll let you know what I find out.
I saved your number Rayman. Jeff 440-520-5105


----------



## Carpn

Save a few fish, I'm taking my dad up there Saturday bright and early.
Good luck guys.

My number is 33O6O14831.

Jake


----------



## island troller

Will be out there Friday thru Sunday. Will give you a call Carpn.


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200

Heading up Friday after work. What are good colors lately


----------



## Carpn

From what I've heard colors have varied. I think it comes down to using what your confident in. For me that Gold/ green prism pimple, or a little cleo that's a trout color.


----------



## BigGill

Got a few questions about catawba, how early do you have to be to get a parking space, can you run a gator or are you better with something smaller,how deep water you fishing? Thanks a bunch


----------



## Scum_Frog

earlier the better with parking, you can run a gator but idk if I would chance it this week. After next weeks weather you should be fine. Id run something smaller. Water depth has varied...fishing has been all over the place. Deeper the better.


----------



## Bunky211

I'll be making the walk solo Saturday and Sunday, will report how I do. If anyone has room for 1 and a sled, I'll gladly pay a fee to save from walking. 50 bucks a day? Or whatever is fair..

Dan 
2244099544


----------



## nicklesman

I seen a 6 seater polaris ranger yesterday not sure of the weight on a gator though


----------



## Scum_Frog

Bunky211 I have my daughters birthday sunday or else I would be fishing and I would of gladly hauled you and your gear out. If for some reason anything comes up and I can make it out on a trip I'll let you know!


----------



## huntindoggie22

Bunky211 said:


> I'll be making the walk solo Saturday and Sunday, will report how I do. If anyone has room for 1 and a sled, I'll gladly pay a fee to save from walking. 50 bucks a day? Or whatever is fair..
> 
> Dan
> 2244099544


Bunky send me a pm.


----------



## wallydog

Hitting the ice for the first time in a couple of years tomorrow, How far are they walking out of camp perry. I'm machine less and don't mind a couple mile walk if I have too. anybody going solo also, Want too hook up. Thanks mike


----------



## Reel Magic

Call Blake Calvert 4193415509


----------



## 4dabucks

Coin Flip. Both have good ice and good fishing. We are heading up tomorrow for the weekend and probably won't decide until late evening.


----------



## tdl9092

fishing was slow for us. it was hit and miss all day. we were 3 miles out with everyone else. not sure how catawba was????? there was a descent size back probably 6 miles out. not sure how they did?


----------



## Emma on point

3 miles out at Catawba was SLOW had lots of looks only 1 taker


----------



## Scum_Frog

Had a buddy tell me an air boat broke through in front of perry.....anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Treeman

Scum_Frog said:


> Had a buddy tell me an air boat broke through in front of perry.....anyone know anything about this?


I was out yesterday. I was sitting on 8" of clear ice with a few inches of white out a few miles. The bite was slow but a few guys got them.
Met John, the owner of the airboat out on the ice. He was set up 200yds or more outside the pack.
From what I understood, he busted through some thin ice way west(miles) of Perry. He was checking out around A can I think... If he broke up ice on the way in that's another story. He stayed way off the path though. 
Our trail on the way in was the same as when we went out. He didn't get near it from what I can tell and he went in before 
Hope everyone has a safe productive day out there. See you out there saturday


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

Thinking of going out of Perry tomorrow am. Fished Catawba coordinates with a lot of lookers and a few takers. I have a few numbers from last year I would like to try out. How was lane out, i.e. snow cover? Ill be on foot but can get out several miles if conditions are right. Just looking to see if I want to drag the shanty or just throw my gear in the sled. Any info is greatly appreciated, Good luck and be safe this weekend


----------



## wallydog

Fished Camp perry today and was slow,got lucky and found a ride out at the ramp, Thank you again steve if you see this. nothing at the 3 mile mark and pulled 2 and lost 1 in 4 hours of fishing at the 4.5 to 5 mile north of the ramp. lots of lookers but few takers. ice was good and glad to make it out and get a couple fish for dinner


----------



## wallydvr

How deep were you wallydog


----------



## island troller

5-6 miles out from Camp Perry was slow also today.
We were more scattered out in that area but still slow unless someone
got lucky on a spot and kept it quiet.


----------



## kprice

island troller said:


> 5-6 miles out from Camp Perry was slow also today.
> We were more scattered out in that area but still slow unless someone
> got lucky on a spot and kept it quiet.



Every1 I talked to said it was extremely slow


----------



## tdl9092

some guys got them by 9 am at the 3 mile mark out of perry. it was slow for me. went out of catawba 5 miles out caught 3 early. then came back southwest to the pack down there.never caught a fish after 10 am.


----------



## Tony Bologna

Got a late start yesterday didn't get on the water fishing till about 9am or so, 3.5 mile mark, should've took the quad made 3 to 4 moves. We went 5 for 10, 1 FO rest were 20-24" range, lost a few at the hole, tossed back a couple shorties. lots and lots of window shoppers. Thanks to scum frog for offering a ride in last night should've took you up on that buddy. DNR was in parking lot last night checking fish and licenses, so make sure you're good to go.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Hey man I didn't even realize at that point how far out we still were or I would of forced you guys to hop on haha!!!! My homemade tow bar on my shanty broke yesterday on the way out when it hit an ice shove too hard....I may have been going wayyyyyyy too fast lol.....pleasure meeting you though!!!


Also met hotrod4 I believe his name was.....great meeting you as well! Stay safe out there guys!


----------



## E- man

Hey wally dog and tony bologna, good job on catching some fish!Right after I talked to you Tony had a couple hits so decided to stay put. Ended up getting shut out. Funny part is that I ended up with four eaters as a gift for giving a guy a lift back to camp.Didn't want to but the guy insisted. Poor guy was really struggling. Hope to do some catching next time.Nice day to be out though!


----------



## wallydog

Hi E-Man and thanks, I wish I could have been more help, I really lucked out with the ride.Great group that took me in, they offered a shanty and food. we only ended up with what I caught out of a group of 5. They wanted to pull off at 12:30 and I was not going to walk all that way back. If we were into them I would have called. thank you for the offer yesterday. Many awesome people still out there. thanks mike


----------



## ChallieS

Had a tough day yesterday until 5 and then it was on. Limited with a few throwbacks. Tried to move away from the pack but that is not possible. Never understand why a lone fisherman is a signal for "drill 50 feet from me" or "drive up to my hole with the motor still running and think I'm going to be glad to see you." It takes time for the fish to get active after motor noise on the ice on a day like yesterday. A couple hundred feet would be appreciated.


----------



## tdl9092

any idea about what area you were in? im going out around 3 pm today. ive struggled the past couple days. thought id try evening bite? who knows?


----------



## Tony Bologna

Scum_Frog said:


> Hey man I didn't even realize at that point how far out we still were or I would of forced you guys to hop on haha!!!! lol.....pleasure meeting you though!!!


 Nice meeting you also brother !


E- man said:


> Hey wally dog and tony bologna, good job on catching some fish!Right after I talked to you Tony had a couple hits so decided to stay put. Ended up getting shut out. Funny part is that I ended up with four eaters as a gift for giving a guy a lift back to camp.Didn't want to but the guy insisted. Poor guy was really struggling. Hope to do some catching next time.Nice day to be out though!


Good talking to you also Eman. We ended up moving about a quarter-mile Southeast shortly after I got done talking with you, we got into some shorts there. Seemed like moving did us good even if it was only 100 yards, we drill a hole catch a couple fish they'd turn off we'd move again catch some more fish. Next time I'm not going to forget the quad I'm getting too old to be doing that much walking LOL


----------



## ChallieS

sorry for late reply TDL9092 but was away this afternoon. Got mine yesterday evening in 21 ft off of Perry about 3 miles after 5. Everyone that got anything early from what I hear were shorts but size went up the later it got. Finished with an 11# fish.


----------



## tdl9092

nice fish thanks


----------



## bigfish713

There is a spot out in front of the conference center where an airboat went thru this morning. Stay east of the beach and u should be ok it's only 100 yards off shore.


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

Fished 3.5 out and went 2/2. Had a lot of lookers, they just seemed a little finicky. Both fish came on green pimple. No issues traveling...


----------



## Scum_Frog

Went 2.8 out of perry today and I'll tell u this much.....I have never seen so many walleye on camera in my life. A fellow ogf'r and I easily seen 40-50 walleye on camera each. Sat fairly close so I'm sure a lot of them could of been same fish but it was incredible. Had walleye, perch, white perch, white bass, a steel head, GIANT shad and a buffalo Carp all come in. We constantly had fish on camera. Only fished for 2.5 hours and had to call it quits for my daughters first birthday. Had 0 issues going in or out. Fish were still finicky but got them on smaller green and gold pimples with three full minnys and ripping it until they came in and then slowly reeling in and they would hammer it. Day for the books!!! Tight lines guys!!


----------



## huntindoggie22

How deep of water scum?


----------



## Scum_Frog

21.5'! Hoping it's the same when I can go out again on Friday!!! Lol


----------



## RStock521

Went out today at about 8 out of Camp Perry. Around 3 miles or so out, very slow. We were in a decent sized pack and I think I caught the only fish. Only about 16 or 17 inches long. Wind made it a pretty miserable day out on the ice. Hard to keep the heater lit because the wind kept blowing it out inside the shanty, couldn't get enough snow on the skirt on my shanty. I've got a Clam 5600, so the skirt isn't very big, but I'm looking at the Cabelas 2000TC hub style for my next shack. Today was one of those humbling days that make you enjoy the nice weather days. 

The last couple fish we've caught have all pretty much had zero fight in them. Anybody else notice that or did we just pick the two lazy ones? Hope the bite gets better!


----------



## Jvgoofy

Be carefull and take your time crossing the crack just out of Camp 
Perry PICK wher you cross it I would recommend not crossing anywhere near the end of the Pier Everywhere we traveled beyond that was trouble free cracks were tight
ice thickness varied but most places 6"+ we went North West of round reef and the further west we went ice got thinner we were on as little as 3"
Please take caution Happy and Safe Fishing Everyone


----------



## Tony Bologna

Jvgoofy said:


> ice thickness varied but most places 6"+ we went North West of round reef and the further west we went ice got thinner we were on as little as 3"


Did you guys make it as far west as Toussaint Reef? Was wondering if it was still too sketchy to get out that way or up to Niagara?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Was told crack opened up again in front of perry and a polaris ranger went in. Could only see the roof. Be careful guys.


----------



## Jvgoofy

Tony Bologna said:


> Did you guys make it as far west as Toussaint Reef? Was wondering if it was still too sketchy to get out that way or up to Niagara?


I would say we stopped just a hair short of toussaint reef but close
from what I can tell I would guess there would be more ice on the east side of it than the west I bet after this next cold snap it could be a go I will probably go out there next weekend would like to get near B can soon did good out there last year


----------



## woodworker2001

Was out 3 miles today took three and lost one at the hole (big fish of the day). Green pimple took three and a purple buckshot took the first one. 

A big thanks to Tim if he is on here. Picked me up and game me a ride back about 25% through my long walk back! It is good to know that there are good people out there!!!!


----------



## hoppy63

Scum_Frog said:


> Was told crack opened up again in front of perry and a polaris ranger went in. Could only see the roof. Be careful guys.


was not there but my buddy helped get the machine out. said it was over by pier. he said nothing about crack opening up, so i cant say it did or didnt but everyone needs to know to stay way wide of pier. there were issues there even last year, and i may not live to see another year as good for ice on erie as it was last year.


----------



## Tony Bologna

Jvgoofy said:


> I would say we stopped just a hair short of toussaint reef but close
> 
> from what I can tell I would guess there would be more ice on the east side of it than the west I bet after this next cold snap it could be a go I will probably go out there next weekend would like to get near B can soon did good out there last year



Thanks Jvgoofy. I'd like to get out that way myself. Were you guys on quads or airboat?


----------



## Carpn

Fished Perry Saturday with my dad . Started slow . First spot we weren't marking squat . Moved at 830 and set up at 9 . Luckily we lucked out and set on a good pod . We had our 12 by 1030 . Called some friends and they got there fish to . Bite was really good . My dad I caught 22 total by 130 . Great day with my dad 4.5 miles out .

Gotta give the pier a wide berth . That crack ain't good but the ice close to the pier seems to be iffy most yrs .


----------



## tcbowfishing

Tony Bologna said:


> Did you guys make it as far west as Toussaint Reef? Was wondering if it was still too sketchy to get out that way or up to Niagara?



I was about a 1.5 miles south of niagra on Saturday punched a hole saw I was on 2.5-3 inches and turned around lol I'd give it some more time


----------



## Tony Bologna

Great report Carpn! Great job on the fish. Sent you a PM


----------



## Tony Bologna

tcbowfishing said:


> I was about a 1.5 miles south of niagra on Saturday punched a hole saw I was on 2.5-3 inches and turned around lol I'd give it some more time



Well hopefully if the weather cooperates it might only be another week or two


----------



## litg8r

Tony Bologna said:


> Thanks Jvgoofy. I'd like to get out that way myself. Were you guys on quads or airboat?


airboat- we fished together


----------



## Tony Bologna

Got to figure out a way to afford one of those in my arsenal


----------



## 4dabucks

RStock521 said:


> Went out today at about 8 out of Camp Perry. Around 3 miles or so out, very slow. We were in a decent sized pack and I think I caught the only fish. Only about 16 or 17 inches long. Wind made it a pretty miserable day out on the ice. Hard to keep the heater lit because the wind kept blowing it out inside the shanty, couldn't get enough snow on the skirt on my shanty. I've got a Clam 5600, so the skirt isn't very big, but I'm looking at the Cabelas 2000TC hub style for my next shack. Today was one of those humbling days that make you enjoy the nice weather days.
> 
> The last couple fish we've caught have all pretty much had zero fight in them. Anybody else notice that or did we just pick the two lazy ones? Hope the bite gets better!


Agreed on fish with no fight. I caught one that was pushing 28 inches or so and lost it at the hole because my gaffer said " I didn't expect it to come that fast.


----------



## superseal

Went out of Camp Perry Saturday. It was our first trip this year. We were out about 4 miles and 22 fow. Four of us had 22 fish by 10am. 1 short & 3 over 25" that went back in the hole. Jiggn raps & buck shots were hot baits. Naked raps were king! Bite shut down at 10am.

16-20 inch limit











I had 7 keepers on this #7 rap


----------



## eastside

I was at camp Perry today. before light a four wheeler almost went in off the main trail, coming in seen the side by side in the water by the pier. Be careful with the snow on the ice and spud bar the crack. Saturday fishing was good, today not so good!


----------



## wallydvr

Tony Bologna said:


> Did you guys make it as far west as Toussaint Reef? Was wondering if it was still too sketchy to get out that way or up to Niagara?


Was out Saturday w carpn. When we split up to search for fish we went as far north as round reef. Ice was 3-4 inches up there. Didn't mark nothing. Luckily Jake found fish. Next holes we drilled was 8 inches a mile east of round. Had a great day fishing w Jake and his dad. We landed around 30 w one around 12lb, one 10lb and a8.75 to top off the day.down sizing was the key for us. 2 inch pimple and one minnow.


----------



## da-animal

Went nw 4-5 miles


----------



## Carpn

Nice haul dude. Was that sunday ? I'm already jonesing to get back up Saturday . Then the weekend of the 7th my dad and I are gonna stay up the whole weekend. Hopefully this cold weather improves the ice west and people can start fishing crane.


----------



## da-animal

that was saturday


----------



## erie dipper

Good job Andy! We just had a slow pick out of Catawba.


----------



## da-animal

erie dipper said:


> Good job Andy! We just had a slow pick out of Catawba.


thanks jimmy, we ended with 16 for me and both my brothers, they gave up early so we were 2 shy of our 3 man ticket, pretty good bite Saturday but sunday I heard was a different story, I will be fishing it hard this week


----------



## erie dipper

da-animal said:


> thanks jimmy, we ended with 16 for me and both my brothers, they gave up early so we were 2 shy of our 3 man ticket, pretty good bite Saturday but sunday I heard was a different story, I will be fishing it hard this week


Nice!! Im gonna try to be there a couple days this week too if I can.


----------



## superseal

da-animal said:


> Went nw 4-5 miles


Good mess da-animal!!


----------



## Spankin eyes 2

nice fish fellas


----------



## tdl9092

anyone do any good today? im going at day break. looking at the pics ice is making me nervous. how far out to find fish?


----------



## Fastheat

GOOD job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ohio Sportfishing

Sitting about 5 miles off perry currently with nothing going. Anyone find them this morning?


----------



## pistol

Was out there yesterday 6 of us fished 9 to 4 not a sniff...a couple lookers , we came in at 4 one buddy stayed out til 630 got 3 lost 4 at hole between 430 and 600. Talked to alot of guys out there too and same story. Just a tough day. Good luck


----------



## Scum_Frog

:B:BWent out of Perry yesterday with a group of us too the same numbers as sunday.....as I was unloading I was approached by a guy who ended up being someone who PM'd me a few days prior which was awesome to meet another OGF'r!!! Huntindoggie22 and I ended up fishing together all day on my numbers and both pulled up a two man limit.....fishing was awesome in the morning until about 10'sh and then last 45 minutes of light it was ON....we left biting fish at dark and headed in....he pulled his last fish to make his limit and ended up being a solid 10lber.....he also caught the biggest perch ive ever seen in my life and it CRUSHED the length of the state record fish just wasn't full enough with eggs to beat the weight....I'll post a pic of it on the tape so I don't have any arguments over length LOL.....#4 chrome and green pimple did most the work for me today....having a camera was the ticket....could see exactly how they wanted it each time and usually jigging a couple times and slowly raising was the ticket....I'll post some pics and one of my camera screen with one chasing my bait up and one coming across the screen....I cant make it out again til sunday so im chompin at the bit!:B:B:B


----------



## Steuben1

Pretty sure I seen the pic of that perch yesterday and it's a monster! Was told 15 3/8" but I personally think its longer! The camera shot's will be super cool, can't wait to see those!


----------



## walleyeaddict

What model camera do you use?


----------



## Scum_Frog




----------



## Scum_Frog

walleyeaddict said:


> What model camera do you use?


I run the Marcum 825SD......awesome camera especially with the panner...keeps you lazy sitting on your butt and pushing a button to turn the camera 


Yes the perch went 15 3/8"....length was impressive but how tall the fish was insane....that's why we laid it next to the walleye too justify how tall it really was.....beautiful specimen that he is getting mounted!:B


----------



## Converted

Jealous of the fish fry! Awesome, makes me hungry! Nice job


----------



## Davishockey7

Scum Frog. NICE HAUL... how far out did you go? Ive been hearing the further out the better. Did you walk? I plan on taking a quad but im a little skeptical on the ice. first time on the big water this year. not looking for you honey hole, just wondering how far out, which general direction, and if you used quad or machine. and how was the ice?


----------



## Carpn

Very nice ...That perch is a beauty ! Love the color. We'll be back up Saturday. 

Davis, Wait till light to head out . Take your time and you'll be fine. Stay away from the peir at perry and the airboat trails. Approach all shoves and cracks with caution. Seems like things change some every time I'm up. The fish move and yesterdays hotspot isn't always tomorrows hotspot. Be willing to make moves if your not on fish and it usually works out. I ran my quad up there last Saturday with no problems on 9"of ice. Should be thicker ice overall this weekend but the cracks way get worked over some with ice shifting so be cautious.

I repeat, give the peir a wide bearth...stay east at least a few hundred yds if not more and stay off the airboat trails.


----------



## Davishockey7

carpn.. new to the camp perry area. thanks for the heads up. are you heading out in the morning on saturday?


----------



## kisherfisher

Nice chatting with you Pistol on the ice around 1:00. Nice to meet the fisherman on the site. You also Scum Frog, the giant perch was awesome. I was the guy parked next to you with the Rod holders on the quad. They all made home safely lol.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ice was 11"+ everywhere we drilled good solid ice....quads your are definitely fine just be cautious as usual.....take the main trail out probably half a mile from perry before you head east or west.....its very simple and very easy just don't speed and be cautious around shoves.....when we were fishing last night when it got closer too dark the ice was gurgling constantly making ice! Great sign....we will be fishing for a while boys!!!!!


----------



## polebender

Good job on your catch Scum_Frog! That's a great looking perch! Couldn't wait to take a bite out of that fillet, hey? Lol!


----------



## ArmyRetired1

All, We (Camp Perry) have just updated our procedures for ice fishing. Policy memorandum, map, and other information are available in a readily identifiable mail box in the middle of the first major intersection on the camp. Again, thanks to all who support us by observing the posted rules. We realize that we have one of the safest harbors for putting in and we want to be able to support you all in the future. As a reminder we do have lodging on site and the store located in building three has hot beverages, sodas, water, hot food, sandwiches and other items.

NOTE: A new thread was created on this topic in Lake Erie Discussions
Please respond to this post there.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Army thanks for posting this I did not know about the store and will definitely keep that in mind! I think we are going to stay there on a weekend as well even though im only 30 mins away  lol. 

kisherfisher I don't believe you about your rods making it back safely! LOL jk....thatd make me so nervous haha!!!


----------



## Carpn

Thanks for your effort to allow us access from Perry . I didn't know about the store either . Thanks


----------



## tdl9092

just got back caught 4 lost 1 at the hole 5 miles out. fish was done biting for me by 10 am. saw plenty of fish on the camera but couldnt catch them. headed back in the morning. are all them big ice burgs to the west open water? it was pretty cool to see but kinda freaky also.


----------



## 74chrysler

I want everyone to be aware there was open water the size of South Bass Island roughly 5-8 NNW of Perry on Monday. I see guys posting they were 5 miles out and I highly recommend not going 5 miles out in the NNW direction. That area is probably thin ice and snow covered by now. Just want to make sure everyone is aware if you didn't see the post in the ice conditions thread.


----------



## tcbowfishing

I saw the perch yesterday thing is a tank! Guys spend hours on the Saginaw river pounding bottom in hopes for a walleye that size! Lol


----------



## island troller

Any weight on that perch or is it a fillet now. The state record is 14.25" and 2.75lbs.


----------



## Scum_Frog

record is 14.5" don't know weight yet but its getting mounted not a fillet lol


----------



## tcbowfishing

island troller said:


> Any weight on that perch or is it a fillet now. The state record is 14.25" and 2.75lbs.



Believe it's going on the wall at 15+ inches lol


----------



## Another Fisherman

tdl9092 said:


> just got back caught 4 lost 1 at the hole 5 miles out. fish was done biting for me by 10 am. saw plenty of fish on the camera but couldnt catch them. headed back in the morning. are all them big ice burgs to the west open water? it was pretty cool to see but kinda freaky also.


I see you didn't mention the ice thickness for 5 miles out. If you were with me in the big pack out there you would have had 5 to 6 inches. I moved thinking I set down on some thinner ice. Was the same about 200 yards away


----------



## takem1

Yep plenty of fish just got to find them


----------



## tdl9092

5 milesout today 10 inches of ice. so it must be way farther out than you think. lots of people even a mile north of me. however if you look to the west a couple of miles it looks like big ice burgs out there it was pretty cool to look at. got 4 lost 1 at the hole


----------



## smfisher

Thinking about walk in out of there tomorrow morning, what the closest report of fish being caught this year? If I remember correctly I was catching fish 3 miles out but that was in march


----------



## huntindoggie22

smfisher said:


> Thinking about walk in out of there tomorrow morning, what the closest report of fish being caught this year? If I remember correctly I was catching fish 3 miles out but that was in march


Pulled limits last 2 days at the 3 mile post. Be careful going out there with the south wind tomorrow tho


----------



## smfisher

huntindoggie22 said:


> Pulled limits last 2 days at the 3 mile post. Be careful going out there with the south wind tomorrow tho


Thanks! And info on what they've been hitting on? Last three times out of Catawba I had fish chasing and lookin like crazy they just wouldn't take it. Any info is appreciated


----------



## tcbowfishing

smfisher said:


> Thanks! And info on what they've been hitting on? Last three times out of Catawba I had fish chasing and lookin like crazy they just wouldn't take it. Any info is appreciated



Got our fish the other day on 1/4 oz Cleo's green chart n chrome or gold n red for me...that's a long walk tho lol and if you make the walk tomorrow be careful strong S wind and rain is a recipe for cracks to open up I'll be out there tho


----------



## smfisher

tcbowfishing said:


> Got our fish the other day on 1/4 oz Cleo's green chart n chrome or gold n red for me...that's a long walk tho lol and if you make the walk tomorrow be careful strong S wind and rain is a recipe for cracks to open up I'll be out there tho


Need a partner?? Lol yeah I understand the risks with the weather and done that walk quite a few times and I'm very familiar with how looooong it is!


----------



## tdl9092

7.2 out today. 10-12 inches of ice. only 1 bite. same place i did well yesterday. makes no sense. i heard the guys did well at 5 miles yesterday to. i saw no fish at all today. careful on the ice . the water dropped and made the ice all all the shoves and cracks interesting to cross. only questionable ice as usual within the first half mile from shore


----------



## mrahn1138

Have been catching some fish 1/2m NW of G can, and then 1m N of there in the afternoon/evening. Drove away and left my vexilar and Columbia bibs on the ground next to my truck in the Event Cntr parking lot Wed night. Hoped maybe a OGFer might have picked it up. Had the vex along time. A reward would be in order. Thanks in advance


----------



## paddle back

a group of us are going out this weekend and I have a new Polaris ranger. wondering how safe the ice is. I saw the pic. of that side by side that went in.


----------



## Another Fisherman

Was talking with my buddy on the phone after he was in. Some guy came up to him and was talking about some stuff he found. Buddy told him to check this site. Hope you get you things back


----------



## Reel Magic

Fishing was hot to day! Moved twice and got on them good.


----------



## Reel Magic

AS usual the young lady had to shine even I got a good one Sunday


----------



## tcbowfishing

What a sloppy day today...went out 4.2 marked a couple moved NE 1.5 and marked more fish ended up w 5 eyes 13.5 in perch and even a channel cat which was fun but more of a kick in the nads after I saw the reason my rod was doubled over the entire time was a cat lol lots of slop out there nothing opened up as of 7pm when we got in....tight lines


----------



## tdl9092

wow props to the guys who found them was it a real early bite again or late evening? i couldnt find anything today.


----------



## fishingful

If any one found a spud bar in the lot Monday. Dad left it against the truck and drove away. He lost 2 that day. The other one is at the bottom of the lake.


----------



## tcbowfishing

tdl9092 said:


> wow props to the guys who found them was it a real early bite again or late evening? i couldnt find anything today.



Got ours aside from 1 between 11-2


----------



## takem1

I've been fishing about everyday today was the most scary on the ice. The rain was taking it's toll fast. Not that I thought I was in immediate danger but I felt less safe then the previous trips. I just wanted everyone to watch and listen this weekend no fish is worth a life period. I have traveled this hard water for 28 years I live 2 miles from the lake. I know these conditions well and hope everyone takes extra precautions the next couple days. Thanks and tightlines.


----------



## duckjunky

Any body out today I'll be up about 3


----------



## Lundy

Reel Magic said:


> AS usual the young lady had to shine even I got a good one Sunday


Nice fish!

I hope to get up there to see you soon


----------



## tcbowfishing

duckjunky said:


> Any body out today I'll be up about 3



Out right now not a lot happening


----------



## island troller

tcbowfishing said:


> Out right now not a lot happening



Your referring to the current ice conditions too I hope.


----------



## totherim

how far were you out?


----------



## duckjunky

Yes I'll be up today looking for ice conditions


----------



## tcbowfishing

island troller said:


> Your referring to the current ice conditions too I hope.



Ice is solid I'm looking at 10 inches right now...not a lot happening as far as fish goes for us today


----------



## duckjunky

Thanks man on road heading that way


----------



## jaybirdwalleye

Is it glare ice conditions or is there snow left on the ice?
Thx.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tcbowfishing

jaybirdwalleye said:


> Is it glare ice conditions or is there snow left on the ice?
> Thx.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



A few snow patches but it's pretty much all ice


----------



## KaGee

Was given the attached files from the camp to post as an FYI for folks not familiar with the new regulations.


----------



## bigfish713

Glad to see the beach is off limits to people launching airboats. This should make it safer for the walkers and guys on machines if the airboats can't get out there.


----------



## 19dan68

Thinking about hitting it instead of Catawba in the morning. 419-304-0164 ...I am happy to share info with fellow OGF. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## tdl9092

only caught 5 missed 7 between 2 of us at the 5.3 mile mark straight north. boy it looked like guys were 9 or 10 miles out today. had 14 inches of ice. no bites after 11 am. just cant seem to find the good bite. anyone else finding any?


----------



## jaybirdwalleye

tcbowfishing said:


> A few snow patches but it's pretty much all ice



Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Reel Magic

Little slower for us today but some nice fish, conditions are looking great, I will be a the camp at 5:45 if you need a ride. Send me an email or call Blake. You can also PM me for more info.
[email protected]


----------



## Reel Magic

A pic from today


----------



## tcbowfishing

tdl9092 said:


> only caught 5 missed 7 between 2 of us at the 5.3 mile mark straight north. boy it looked like guys were 9 or 10 miles out today. had 14 inches of ice. no bites after 11 am. just cant seem to find the good bite. anyone else finding any?



Nobody was past 7 miles (N outta perry that is) today I was 6.5 N around D can at 11am and only one shanty NE of us about 1/4 mile giant shelves out around 7.5-8miles looked really cool when the sun peaks through and hit them looked like mountains in the distance


----------



## tdl9092

you sure ? boy i have been fishing 7 out today i stopped at 5 and those guys looked way furthur than 7! you do anything out there? wedensday i did great at 7 thursday same spot and nothing. today 5 and we caught 5 and missed a few. i havent found the real good bite in two weeks. that big pack east just south of green looked intreging! but oh yeah the star of today was all them beautiful ice burgs. that was awsome


----------



## tcbowfishing

tdl9092 said:


> you sure ? boy i have been fishing 7 out today i stopped at 5 and those guys looked way furthur than 7! you do anything out there? wedensday i did great at 7 thursday same spot and nothing. today 5 and we caught 5 and missed a few. i havent found the real good bite in two weeks. that big pack east just south of green looked intreging! but oh yeah the star of today was all them beautiful ice burgs. that was awsome



I was straight north of perry towards niagra reef and I'm positive nobody was north of me if you're 7 you're NE Out the launch but nobody was north of us past 6.5-7 miles


----------



## 1more

Sweet-keep the pics coming!


----------



## newbuckeye

That parking map is a little late. There have been a LOT of guys parking in the red areas to the east of the PX.


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Anyone care to share what depth they are targeting?


----------



## huntindoggie22

LUNDCHOP said:


> Anyone care to share what depth they are targeting?


26fow


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Nice fish. Thanks for the info


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Anyone planning on going out in the AM?


----------



## zeroguage419

LUNDCHOP said:


> Anyone planning on going out in the AM?


I wanted to but it looks like the weather is going to be a bit rough. If I had a shanty I might but don't have one yet.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Ill be heading out


----------



## LUNDCHOP

I would like to go out. I have everything I just either need to link up with someone or follow a group out I'm flying solo!


----------



## huntindoggie22

LUNDCHOP said:


> I would like to go out. I have everything I just either need to link up with someone or follow a group out I'm flying solo!


Pm me........


----------



## fisherman 2

I know you guys want to fish but do you know a storm with 6-10 in. of snow is coming sat. nite and sun?


----------



## fishingful

I will be out. And yes.


----------



## freakofnature13

We had a group of 7 lined up to go out with Reel Sport Charters but i got a text their machines broke down and they canceled.. Anyone know of anyone else who taxis? I suppose we could possibly walk


----------



## JONBOAT

Just lost a soft sided camo cooler on the way out. If anyone happens upon it I'd love to get it back.


----------



## fishingful

freakofnature13 said:


> We had a group of 7 lined up to go out with Reel Sport Charters but i got a text their machines broke down and they canceled.. Anyone know of anyone else who taxis? I suppose we could possibly walk


We may have talked to you in the parking lot this evening. My dad was talking to a couple of guys that had a charter scheduled today. But we're canceled.

Slow for us. Marked few and far between. Some fish were in the mud. Had 3 on and lost them 5 other bites. Out from sunrise to sunset. came across a guy that was walking around 4 miles out. His friend towed his broke down sled in. Glad we came across him and gave him a lift. That would have been a long walk.


----------



## 19dan68

Slow at Camp Perry for us today and with the storm coming might be a good day to watch the football game.


----------



## CleoSpooner

Caught 3 , lost 5 , and one Steelhead 28" for me.
Most of the fish just weren't eating. The 3 I landed were on the stringer.
I had guys from top to bottom and very few caught fish. One guy even crossed 3 cracks going north. That's how north he was.
The roar of machines didn't stop till almost noon. That cant be good. No wonder weekends stink.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Fished 6.5 miles a little NE. Went 8 for 9 with a couple throw backs. Biggest was 29 1/2. All on green and gold Cleo's. 26 fow. Fish that were caught were very aggressive and hit hard.


----------



## Tony Bologna

5.5/6 mi N.E. Caught our 2 tickets, released about 8 more #7 Raps w/ half a minnow. Snap jigging as hard as you could throw a punch, they were aggressive! All good eaters 18"-24" range.


----------



## Rayman

huntindoggie22 said:


> Fished 6.5 miles a little NE. Went 8 for 9 with a couple throw backs. Biggest was 29 1/2. All on green and gold Cleo's. 26 fow. Fish that were caught were very aggressive and hit hard.


We were just south of you on our last move and hardly marked any. Just goes to show a few yards means a lot in ice fishing ! (move look and move if needed). We hook some got one. I saw my friend loose a monster six inches from the frying pan. That lost fish will keep me pumped until next weekend for sure.


----------



## Bulldog1149

We fished about 6 mile north at circle reef. Guide moved us SE for last 2 hours. My vex broke at 4 and I only saw 5 fish. 3 came in hard but no bites. 

I guess the highlight was that our older guide caught his limit + 1 somewhere and told me we didn't know what we were doing. (Sorry but we catch a lot of fish here)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke

I think you mean Round Reef.


----------



## HappySnag

yesturday who got limit,was superman or pure luck,
there were at least 1000 people fishing,of catawba and camp pery,people had one fish or none,in groups.


----------



## island troller

HappySnag said:


> yesturday who got limit,was superman or pure luck,
> there were at least 1000 people fishing,of catawba and camp pery,people had one fish or none,in groups.


You summed up Saturday fishing quite well. I knew of only two supermen and we had none in our group.


----------



## flash02

we had a great day Saturday, first spot out 5 miles no one around, caught 5 right away several lookers. Then out of no where we were surrounded by people and the fish left. Moved again away from everyone and it was game on 3 man limit by 11:30 and fun fished after that till 1:30 caught a ton more and lost just as many. Lures really didnt matter blue/ silver and gold as well.


----------



## Kenlow1

Flash, nice job on the limits! We were 6.5 miles out NE from CP. Caught one fish only, and some lookers. For sure there were over 1000+ guys fishin yesterday. We tried to get away from people too but just too many people and lots of commotion. Think next trip will be during week. Friend of mine was in parking lot @ 4:30. Am and said there were already a lot of guys there. We got there @ 6:30 and lots were getting full. I have a 2hr+ drive! left at 3:45 am. Was out 5miles and got a flat tire on wheeler, had to come in and ended up driving to Honda dealer in Huron to get a new tire. We did not get set up till 12:15 and at least salvaged trip to a half day to fish!


----------



## SELL-FISH

Reel Magic said:


> AS usual the young lady had to shine even I got a good one Sunday


Thanks again Tim for the company at the house last night when my sissy buddies all left cuz the flakes of death were on their way. Anyone looking for for a guide or taxi service theese are ur guys. Seeya soon buddy I'll bring more pulled pork and strong coffee. Lol


----------



## island troller

Glad to see you make it back in with that flat Kenlow1. I believe you were the one that stop by me looking for a portable pump. We never did get a good bite going Saturday.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

island troller said:


> You summed up Saturday fishing quite well. I knew of only two supermen and we had none in our group.


Al you must be talking about someone else.. :B Hopefully they bite good again this weekend. I wish I could fish more, class gets in the way too much! Also please all you crazy ice heads respect the camp perry area please it was such a zoo this weekend but that doesn't mean we can't use a LITTLE respect!


----------



## superseal

I'm curious how much snow you got in that area?


----------



## joewallguy

Dang all this snow. I'm off tomorrow and got the sled loaded up. Hope I can get there


----------



## fishingful

When I left port Clinton today at 230 there was 6 to 8 inches. I am at a conference at Kalahari until Wed. A little less down here. Dad is headed out tomorow. I can get an snow report from him. We slept in this morning.

Nice day to be on the ice sat!


----------



## KaGee

Ottawa county has a level 3 snow emergency. Check before traveling.


----------



## tdl9092

wow that was a hell of a day flash02 i didnt even see a fish sat. went 7 miles to try to get away from, people and it didnt work. i caught them at 5 on friday you must have went way west or way north? i heard it was on in them places


----------



## joewallguy

ya decided to wait a bit. I only live 45 mn away. Figured I would let the snow folks get a chance to get a jump on it. Ottawa has got to have the worst snow removal around. Last year we almost died several times just driving too and from. Amazing how just before Vermilion the roads suddenly get WAY better. Even had a guy last year doing 60 mph going the wrong direction down rt 2 last year on a dark blizzard night. I just got over a lane thankfully. 3 guys in a truck bench seat with no belts on in a head on collision would have been bad. If anyone has eyes on conditions up that way this morning please let us know


----------



## rutnut245

Ottawa and Sandusky counties are still under a level 3.


----------



## joewallguy

hope they lift it by noon. wanting to hit it this evening


----------



## TeamDonut

We just left that area this morning. 4-5 ft drifts along the edge of the lake. Would be almost impossible to get around on a wheeler.


----------



## sady dog

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Al you must be talking about someone else.. :B Hopefully they bite good again this weekend. I wish I could fish more, class gets in the way too much! Also please all you crazy ice heads respect the camp perry area please it was such a zoo this weekend but that doesn't mean we can't use a LITTLE respect!


Agree 100% came off ice at 630 pm saturday and it was a mess with trash every where...I was embarressed for us all...

On another note, thank you to whoever picked up the walker heading back in to camp perry. His sled wouldnt start so I towed it back in on his ice shanty and was about to turn and burn back out to get him when he text me he got a ride from a father n son on a quad....THANK YOU !!


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Next couple of days , a sled is the trick .Will be hard on the quads until a path gets packed down . 

Dwayne


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Got around a foot. It's blowing and drifting bad... What else is new. Gonna be the week of the snow machine. Better put the chains on boys!
BTW is that snowmobile still out there like a mile or two? Looked like someone left it.


----------



## fishingful

sady dog said:


> Agree 100% came off ice at 630 pm saturday and it was a mess with trash every where...I was embarressed for us all...
> 
> On another note, thank you to whoever picked up the walker heading back in to camp perry. His sled wouldnt start so I towed it back in on his ice shanty and was about to turn and burn back out to get him when he text me he got a ride from a father n son on a quad....THANK YOU !!


That was us. Been in that situation before. Glad to help out.


----------



## KingFisher89

A couple of us plan to go out this afternoon if anybody wants to meet up. Will be on sleds.


----------



## island troller

Yes we all need to give Camp Perry a lot more respect or we will loose this privilege. And it is a privilege from Camp Perry. Camp Perry used to be known mainly by locals and did not have issues with massive people. Now with the internet the word is definitely out. Again I am not complaining about its increase usage but how it is being treated. I too have out of state and non local friends that I enjoy fishing with and am glad they also can use this area. I also posted earlier the ice fishing trash situation but the Moderator felt it was not an important issue and deleted it. I'm sure this will be deleted too so I hope it gets read by enough first to make an impact. PLEASE we ALL need to help with this. Could you imagine the situation if we only had Catawba state park to use for ice fishing.


----------



## The Bream Reaper

rutnut245 -

THANKS FOR THE RIDE IN ON SATURDAY!!

Todd


----------



## Eyeripper69

Went out of Camp Perry Wednesday, dropped down at the 5 mile mark and pecked away pretty much all day. got 19 and lost 5 between 4 guys.. Definitely not the same Saturday, got 8 eye's and 1 cat fish and lost 2 between 7 guy's.. Stopped at 4 miles/6.4 miles/ and finally 7 miles where we started marking more than a few.. Bite was slow and light..
With that being said we came in around 6:00 and the lots were clearing out quit a bit, we picked up coffee cups,misc: trash and the worst thing someone could leave, in my opinion was 3 empty tanks of gas laying in the snow..... WTF... All good things DO come to an end when people don't respect other people's property....


----------



## fire17

Looking to go out on Wed. only have atv.Can I make through drifts slowly?:


----------



## PapawSmith

island troller said:


> Yes we all need to give Camp Perry a lot more respect or we will loose this privilege. .


Sure would be nice if things cooled down a bit and the lake locked up so people could run out of Crane. That park can support a lot more vehicles/trailers and sure would take pressure of Perry.


----------



## huntindoggie22

PapawSmith said:


> Sure would be nice if things cooled down a bit and the lake locked up so people could run out of Crane. That park can support a lot more vehicles/trailers and sure would take pressure of Perry.


Crane opened up pretty good on Saturday.


----------



## fishingful

PapawSmith said:


> Sure would be nice if things cooled down a bit and the lake locked up so people could run out of Crane. That park can support a lot more vehicles/trailers and sure would take pressure of Perry.


We need a calm few days and cold. There is a mountain of ice south of there from the looks of it. Wish we would have been closer to it. I am sure it's amazing. We were a few miles away.


----------



## Reel Fishn

6 of us from Saginaw Bay will be heading down Wednesday. Any help would be appreciated, pm's welcome..


----------



## CleoSpooner

If you bringing 4 wheeler, stay where you're at ! 2 more inches of snow tonight ! It's more work then fun right now. And heaven forbid you have to move . Plus, trying to find the big bite is like trying to win the lotto.
The fish are not in the same spots every day. So any help given is old news. This is due to the fish chasing schools of 5" shad,, AND traffic. Scare the shad, (who are more spooky then the walleyes), and the walleyes go with them.
Sure, you should catch a few fish. But is it worth it right now, with better days to come ? I live in P.C. and I'll wait a few days for the wind to clear the ice.
And speaking of wind : The Winds on Sunday nite and Monday Broke the north shore loose,,,,,,, with the help of the ice cutter I'm sure. Now with S/W winds who knows what cracks will open next.
I've been doing this most of the last 35 years.


Reel Fishn said:


> 6 of us from Saginaw Bay will be heading down Wednesday. Any help would be appreciated, pm's welcome..


----------



## Reel Fishn

Thank you guy's for the Pm's and the advise. Bringing sleds down and traveling light for moving options..

Mark
Reel Fish'n


----------



## Alaskan

When you say north shore, do you mean the Ontario side?


----------



## K Metzger

Yes Canadian shoreline.


----------



## Alaskan

K Metzger said:


> Yes Canadian shoreline.


That has been " loose " for several days if not longer.


----------



## woodworker2001

Anyone get out today?


----------



## tsproperty

A Lot of guys were out Weds afternoon. I drove over to check and folks were coming off the lake around 4 - 5pm before dark. No one is at the parking areas at 6am Thursday.


----------



## Kenlow1

How much additional snow did they get last nite @ CP? Just wondering if new trails have to be made again. I live between Akron and Canton, we got about 3 new inches last nite. Was thinkin about Friday to fish, no sled but have a quad with chains on back tires.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

About 3inches+. It's a lot of the white stuff around here. With the warm temps on Sat and Sun gonna be a tough one for quads


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Fished all dayyesterday, fihing bad, was all over 3.5 to 5 mi fished around 2 big packs, away from them and picked 1 runt..no one we talked to had fish. was on sled, snowed hard from 3 on, with wind. There are no definate trails, as they would drift shut, about a foot of snow, need a big quad..wish I could have give you a better report as to where and when..no issues with cracks or slush, just when you get on ice...good luck and be safe.DD


----------



## Yankin-n-Crankin

Anyone out fishing at perry today? Wondering if it's ok for a polaris sportsman and if anyone hit any fish today? Debating on traveling this weekend


----------



## 4dabucks

My buddy had his Honda Big Red sided by Side out and he got stuck three times today. He said it took 20 minutes to dig out one of the times. Fishing was slow


----------



## tsproperty

I was out at Perry today. The snow was deep but not unbearable. Quads had a tough time for sure. Most seemed to be just getting by. If you have a solid quad that has a good history in deep snow, you'll be alright, but it's not for the small week quads. Most snow machines got by just fine. Fishing was slow as mentioned earlier. My group caught a few all day but nothing to write home about.


----------



## mrahn1138

Fished yesterday (thurs) slushy at edge of lake w/lots of snow after that. We were on sleds but there were quads 7+ miles out. 4wd I assume. Moved 3 x b4 we caught a fish around noon. 3guys only managed 10 fish, 5 of which came just 5 min. We each had a fish on each rod; landed 5, and broke 1 rod. That push was at about 3:30


----------



## sportsman1961

Thanks to mrahn1138 for the help. Tried to send this PM, but it won't let me till I have 5 posts./ Mrahn1138 really tried to clue in an out of state greenhorn. Thanks again, and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Alaskan

Our yesterday and today. 400 and 500 quads got around fine. A little slush. Saw one side by side get stuck and dig out. Out 7 mi. Fish spotty.


----------



## 19dan68

Out of camp perry 7.1 miles. 700 Polaris sportsman awd with studded tires, the trails are easy going , go off the trails use caution, easy to get into wet spots you can't see. Fishing is slow let me say very slow have marked a few.


----------



## tsproperty

Pretty sure I am fishing in the same area as 19dan. I agree with the report. Trails aren't as bad as many expected. I'm not sure why so many people are out in this spot though. I been fishing this area for 3 days, slow every day. Today the masses showed up and I'm surrounded. Not seeing many fish at all.


----------



## Eyeripper69

Went out of Perry Friday with little results. Hit the same numbers from last week 7 miles out, stayed 1/4 mile east of the small pack and was slow...
got 4 and lost 5... We did mark enough to keep us there but just wouldn't get aggressive.. One note: had a guy set down about 75 yards from us to the north and watched him yank I believe 4walleye's out in about 2hrs...(we were there all day and got 4,, don't figure..) He was out prospecting away from his group and only brought a few minnows and ran out so we gave him some.. said he was using a pink pimple.. #4 I believe.


----------



## 19dan68

We have caught three and lost three...had good marks and activity between ten and noon it's been quiet lately.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Anyone going out of Perry in the morning??


----------



## superseal

We'll be there at 630am


----------



## tsproperty

I would guess there will be 200-500 people leaving from there Sunday.


----------



## Rslug

Has no one been going out of camp perry,haven't seen any reports lately ?


----------



## gaterman

I went out of there yesterday with no issues. We hit a few slush pockets but nothing real bad. We went close to 9 miles north, fishing was little slow for use but I think others may have gotten limits. I had my limit hooked up but came off. I ended up with 4 one being a hog. Stopped by Crane Creek and talked to a guy that just came off the ice and they didn't really do any better than us pretty much sounded like the same story. But he said the ice looked pretty good and they where fishing out by west sister island.


----------



## Eyeripper69

Went out of perry sunday afternoon and all day yesterday..

Sunday was good 9 miles out N/W with a lot of fish caught pretty much all day,slowed down around 4:00..

Yesterday was slower, hit the same marks with little to show for them, 1 walleye in about 45 minutes.moved west about 1/4 mile, sat on a group of more aggressive fish.. caught 8 and lost a bunch!!!!! (something about small little Cleo's) that's my excuse..lol.. That lasted about a hour and a half and show was over..

Kept moving west and only found a few takers rest of day.


----------



## Eyeripper69

Tried to PM you Gator but found out I need a few more post...

Rookies!!!!


----------



## Eyeripper69

We are from the same area......


----------



## fishinfan

Planning to fish Sunday morning. What's some thoughts on ice conditions after Saturdays winds? We will be traveling with a UTV and Fourwheeler.


----------



## fishingful

Anyone doing anything out here? We stopped short of the open Crack by E can. There are 4 shanty along the Crack here. We were marking now nothing.


----------



## wjcwalleye

went dead over toward the S passage


----------



## Scum_Frog

Don't have exact coordinates on it but around D can there was a spot that was open last sunday.....well obviously its froze over now but not very much ice...4" or so roughly....buddy crossed it on his quad yesterday and could watch the ice cracking around him.....BE CAREFUL PLEASE!


----------



## Carpman

Thanks scum frog! 

Also, All the trails will be covered because of todays "weather." So most likely will have to make new ones the rest of the weekend.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

Scum_Frog said:


> Don't have exact coordinates on it but around D can there was a spot that was open last sunday.....well obviously its froze over now but not very much ice...4" or so roughly....buddy crossed it on his quad yesterday and could watch the ice cracking around him.....BE CAREFUL PLEASE!



I can say the pucker factor was in full effect, the only thing we could do was speed us as it was shooting out like lightning. Couldn't have been more than 4", possibly closer to 3". 

Tim wound up cleaning up after I left.


----------



## KVD jr.

Any one want to share info tommorow? Don't want to move much with the cold so if we could get on fish and make one or two moves that would be great.


----------

